# My Tatuaje Shipment!



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

WHOA! I'm speechless.


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Jealous! And nice work having Puff on the computer screen!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Are those McDrac's


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

i just recieved them at my shop and took a quick picture before stashing them away in my area in our humidor


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice shipment man!! I wish they sold them around here! None of my B&Ms have them!!!


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

I claimed both Dracs and J21's this round.. we will be getting the east coast/ west coast and the bora's in soon also. I do ship nation wide if they interest you.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

How much are they? This is the first time I've heard of them. They sound good.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

i bought both boxes at cost for $90/per but you can find them going for anywhere from 300-600 for the box


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Bakoux said:


> How much are they? This is the first time I've heard of them. They sound good.


They are supposed to be $169 a box plus taxes. However, there was an earlier post saying that they were going for $50 a piece.


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Holy crap!! $50 each! I wish I could afford it. Must be a great cigar.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

are any singles still available


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pick ahps!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Now thats a nice score


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very Very nice.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

What recession? :smoke2:


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm jealous.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

jadeg001 said:


> They are supposed to be $169 a box plus taxes. However, there was an earlier post saying that they were going for $50 a piece.


170 for a box? What about in CA? Petes coming out here in January. Will he be selling his stuff at a higher price so the store he's coming to can make a profit or normal price?


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Holy crap! Nice pickup there.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> WHOA! I'm speechless.


:hail:


----------

